# Crash!



## vtfireman85 (Nov 12, 2020)

my friend 6'5" and 280 called and asked if I could take him to the hospital, fool fell out of a tree. he fancies himself a climber, his brother was a 5 year alumni of Paul Smiths College forestry program, Sean wasn't. I am currently waiting to hear from him as the local ER doesn't let anyone but the patient in. He had already driven several miles, so there was little point in calling the ambulance, he thinks it is broken, I will say that it must be serious if he wanted to go to the ER.


----------



## holeycow (Nov 12, 2020)

Big guys fall hard!

what's broken?


----------



## vtfireman85 (Nov 12, 2020)

holeycow said:


> Big guys fall hard!
> 
> what's broken?


He has some torn ligaments..in other words a nasty sprain. I guess that is lucky. I did that a few years back, screwed up my ski season, i was 6-8 weeks in a splint, 6-8 months before it was really 100%. Hes tough and also pig headed.


----------



## sb47 (Nov 12, 2020)

Gravity always wins and the ground gets harder the older you get. Hope he heals quick.


----------



## holeycow (Nov 12, 2020)

Torn ligaments is worse than a broken bone. Hope he heals up well.


----------



## buzz sawyer (Nov 13, 2020)

holeycow said:


> Torn ligaments is worse than a broken bone. Hope he heals up well.


Agreed, very little blood supply to ligaments and tendons. They take longer to heal.


----------

